# The most skilled NSMBU gameplay you will ever see.



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

The Mario Club has uploaded this playlist of videos which show off their extreme levels of skill(and make me feel incompetent). 

*www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL09w_clXh0S7GxFSqeu7yUqOH8IQU56BN

Some highlights:

Luigi doesn't touch the ground until the checkpoint where they switch baby Yoshi's without touching the ground and after that Mario doesn't touch the ground.



They manage to collect each and every single coin:



Synchronised Platforming: 



Para-beetles? I don't need them. I've got baby Yoshi.



Stop on the platform and avoid the fuzzies? Naah. I'd rather freeze them and use them as a platform themselves(he manages to freeze every single fuzzy):


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2013)

wow...


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 20, 2013)

If you've finished watching that playlist, these people have even more videos to make us feel incompetent .

*www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL09w_clXh0S4Y_moemA0XxbdRQSIDl0hF



*www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL09w_clXh0S4CSdhKKOk5Jsz3DRRLlEWg



And they keep uploading more each every week.


----------

